
National Geospatial Intelligence Agency Open Source Software - atemerev
https://github.com/ngageoint
======
tectonic
Opensphere
([https://github.com/ngageoint/opensphere](https://github.com/ngageoint/opensphere))
looks interesting and uses the Apache License. Anyone used it?

------
etmhpe
Is this because of the latest JRE podcast?

~~~
mharsch
[https://youtu.be/WNlqsuTJu2Q?t=739](https://youtu.be/WNlqsuTJu2Q?t=739)

------
maximente
if we assume that committers to these projects are government employees or
contractors (possibly with access to juicy systems or info), it'd be
interesting to use this commit data as well as a 1 hop followers/following
graph of authors to build a dataset that may shed light into communities of
gov't contractors that could then be spear phished/targeted in other manners
by say other intel agencies. i wonder if this is being done currently.

~~~
atemerev
Contractors are not secret, nor are employees. You can go to LinkedIn and
easily look up people who work for NSA, or Booz Allen Hamilton, and learn a
great deal of who does what (again, not a secret). Counterintelligence
measures are employed elsewhere.

~~~
maximente
where'd i claim it was secret?

part of spear phishing is building up credibility, so it's a value add to have
this information in addition to whatever other OSINT is out there. if you're
committing in tandem with another user that's a huge opportunity to
impersonate and phish, vis-a-vis "your buddy at Lockheed".

~~~
itronitron
If you are that interested, you should probably just apply for a job there.

